# ***OFFICIAL*** Robbie Lawler vs. Rory MacDonald Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Welterweight Bout: 170 pounds*
*Co-Main Event - Five round fight for the UFC Welterweight Title*















​
Premium Members don't forget to submit your picks for the UFC 189 Championship Pick em' ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/208857-ufc-189-championship-pick-em.html


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

The bigger psycho to win, aka Rory.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rooting for Robbie of course. That guy is a badass, not sure how anyone could dislike him.

Sucks I feel Rory wins. Should be a hell of a fight though. Best fight on the card.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Voted Rory.

I also think this fight will be FOTN


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont think either fighter has changed much from the last fight. MacDonald didn't get the job done then and I doubt he can do it now.


----------



## jamesubrown1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Robbie Lawler will defend his welterweight title against Rory MacDonald .


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jamesubrown1 said:


> Robbie Lawler will defend his welterweight title against Rory MacDonald .


Really?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm pulling for Rory. Great matchup though.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

#Killers.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

not quite THAT sold on Rory winning against Lawler.
if Rory can stop Lawler, yes, if not, I can see Lawler winning a decision.

they'll probably both end up pushing the pace, so early results may have a psychological impact on both fighters.

cardio may or may not become a factor.

I have no clue, but yea, this can end up being the card's true barnburner.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

hadoq said:


> not quite THAT sold on Rory winning against Lawler.
> if Rory can stop Lawler, yes, if not, I can see Lawler winning a decision.
> 
> they'll probably both end up pushing the pace, so early results *may have a psychological impact on both fighters.*
> ...


I don't think that will be the case, both fighters never quit even when they get beat up early.

But yeah 100% agree this fight will the best on the card. Due to Dana ridding Conor's weener, he will probably ward FOTN to him.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Didnt Robbie handle Rory pretty easily the last time? Whats changed now that everyone thinks Rory will win?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Didnt Robbie handle Rory pretty easily the last time? Whats changed now that everyone thinks Rory will win?


Rory fought like shit the first time and when he actually opened up and attacked Robbie he was winning pretty easily. If Rory shows up as Rory and not trying to be GSP than he can win. If he shows up to jab over and over and try to win on points Robbie will get him.

Rory seems to forget he's an absolute destroyer sometimes and tries to be GSP and play it super safe. He was beating Condit because he attacked and he mauled Tarec because he attacked. The guy is not GSP hopefully he figures that out and stops fighting like him.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Robbie fought conservatively the last time he fought McDonald. The way some people fight conservative when they're 1 win away from a title shot.

If they both bring their A game it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Didnt Robbie handle Rory pretty easily the last time? Whats changed now that everyone thinks Rory will win?


Wasn't anywhere close to easy. I was rooting for Robbie in that fight and I was nervous for the decision.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope we see the old Rory getting takedowns and elbowing faces, not the 50 jabs a round Rory because Lawler don't play that shit and will catch him eventually like their first fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm surprised at how much the little guys have stolen all the thunder from this fight.

If Rory brings his best then it could be foty when Robbie beats his ass.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I'm surprised at how much the little guys have stolen all the thunder from this fight.
> 
> If Rory brings his best then it could be foty when Robbie beats his ass.


Honestly, This is a much more interesting fight than McGregor vs Mendes to me.

Shame about Robbie's belt having to be taken away from him before he had a chance to successfully defend the belt though.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> Wasn't anywhere close to easy. I was rooting for Robbie in that fight and I was nervous for the decision.


see im opposite, i was shocked that it was split.. it may not have been an easy fight for lawler but he made it look that way


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I like both of these guys. I throw the first fight out the window even though it was close, I personally thought they both under-performed. If Robbie can get into a brawl it will help him.If i had to bet i'd take Rory because he can beat you anywhere.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> see im opposite, i was shocked that it was split.. it may not have been an easy fight for lawler but he made it look that way


Thats how I remembered it too.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> see im opposite, i was shocked that it was split.. it may not have been an easy fight for lawler but he made it look that way


The first round was close. Rory landed some jabs and had some clinch control but I gave it to Lawler, the second was Rory all the way, he actually opened up and took the round. Lawler dropped Rory in the third but never really looked like he was going to finish. So it was basically however the first round was scored.

I gave it to Robbie but I saw how it could be scored for Rory even though I didn't agree.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I really want Lawler to win but I feel that Creepy McDonald might actually take this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think this is going to be fight of the year.

I would just like to see Robbie get the credit he deserves when he beats Rory. Instead of the usual ex spurts racing each other to tell us that Rory sucked.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What was the takedown numbers from Rory last fight?

I feel with the Hendricks fights that Lawler has gotten better/more confident in defending the takedown.

Also, could be a general like for Robbie Lawler, but surprised to see him ahead in the poll 18-10. Rory a couple weeks ago was a 2 to 1 favorite. It has lowered since, as it should have.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Ruthless by TKO. I recently made an awesome tribute video to Robbie Lawler, but the bastards at youtube disabled it no matter what I did. Damn!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> Ruthless by TKO. I recently made an awesome tribute video to Robbie Lawler, but the bastards at youtube disabled it no matter what I did. Damn!


Tried Vimeo?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I got Rory by a decision. But time will tell!


Let's get this BBQ roasting!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Even though this is the real main event for me..... I ****ing hate 20 minute intros to a fight


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I got Rory by a decision. But time will tell!
> 
> 
> Let's get this BBQ roasting!


I agree. Rory will have better cardio than Hendricks in Lawler's last fight, Rory won't slow down and wilt away like Hendricks did.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Even though this is the real main event for me..... I ****ing hate 20 minute intros to a fight


I fully agree. I muted it and kept checking in while I watch the new Superman Batman trailer lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lets go lawler baybay


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice little 5 minute feeling out session


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Rory won that round but it was way too close. Not a lot happened.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rory is such an average fighter these days

Coincidentally his bacne seems to have cleared up...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

19-19 

Robbie looks like he is starting to get it going.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

2-0 lawler


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> 2-0 lawler


2-1 rory


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

wowwww


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow crazy 3rd, hard to judge after that last 30 seconds


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Can we just celebrate an exciting card for a minute? This is ******* amazing tonight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

38-38


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

WTF was that...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

**** no. Great fight but freak!!~!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Wooooo


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> WTF was that...


Must have shatter Rory's nose.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't blame Rory, getting hit by Lawler on an already broken nose would hurt like a mofo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Tough break Rory. Maybe next time you wont quit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AMAZING... Even with all that blood, lol.
Congrats to both and Lawler is unreal.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

MUTHER****ING RUTHLESS ROBBIE LAWLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm telling you, a new Chuck Liddell is upon us. Rory is a beast. So much respect for him. The best title fight ever! raise01:

Now that the main event is over, I can turn the PPV off.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This whole card has been nuts!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

That was amazing


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was definitely the real main event.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Robbie is gonna regret yelling at the end and opening that cut even wider. That thing is nasty!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> MUTHER****ING RUTHLESS ROBBIE LAWLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm telling you, a new Chuck Liddell is upon us. Rory is a beast. So much respect for him. The best title fight ever! raise01:
> 
> Now that the main event is over, I can turn the PPV off.


Probably dont want to miss this next fight....


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wanted Rory to win so bad and feel if he had tried to finish Robbie in the start of the 4th he might have won, but regardless it was an amazing fight and respect to Robbie.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

box said:


> Can we just celebrate an exciting card for a minute? This is ******* amazing tonight.


Yeah this card has been awesome all night.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Just sick...what a fight. Lawler is legend. And I think Rory's face lived up to the new "Red King" nickname. But seriously, Rory brought the war, and he was damn close.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Rory was a different fighter off a small dose of confidence from landing that shot. They can't keep telling him "5 more minutes and you win," that's not gonna put the hunger in a fighter, firas zahabi is not the best corner man.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Glad Lawler won great fight. Rory would just turn into a point fighter if he was champ I think.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That was a Great fight. A Big Fight for the little guys to follow...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Tough break Rory. Maybe next time you wont quit.


You're such a badass, bro. I bet you'd totally kick Rory's ass :cool02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Excellent fight! I love how Lawler showed urgency in the 5th. After the stare down at the end of the 4th, I knew a finish was upon us. Rory fought well, but Robbie showed a champions heart and fought through adversity getting the win. Respect to them both for a fun fight. I've never been a fan of Rory, but he brought it tonight. I gotta give him that. He nearly got the finish. Lawler's tough though and is champ for a reason.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Incredible fight. I'm never a big Rory fan but that dude had the heart to go through a smashed face and rock the champ. He dropped on impulse, that shit can happen. It's Rory's fault, on multiple levels, but he will never change that impulse. Robbie the the king.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Tough break Rory. Maybe next time you wont quit.


I love how after such an amazing fight, your first instinct is to hate a guy. You got some issues man. 

Relax, enjoy the sport a bit.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I knew as soon as this happened...Robbie was going to pour it on big time! The old lion would not capitulate to the young lion. Awesome...awesome fight!

Not embedding image. Link shows the stare down after the 4th round!

http://www.gettyimages.co.nz/detail...-exchange-words-in-their-news-photo/480448774


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

What a fight. MacDonald's face was a mess


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow. Someone made an animation of Rory's post fight reaction to that last punch.

http://gfycat.com/FakeExaltedIchthyostega


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Only just seen this fight properly. Oh my giddy aunt. That was monumental.

Props to each and every person involved in the event. Truly epic. Just what the UFC needed to help remove the bad taste from the Rebok ugliness.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lawler's takedown defense was also flawless last night. Even when Rory had him hurt, he couldn't get the takedown. Respect to them both though like I said before. Just a great night of fights overall.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dana called it "the fight of ever"

I really felt like Robbie was not going to be denied his first title defense and that he would rise to the level of his competition.

The competition was awesome.raise01:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Easily one of the greatest fights ever!!!

It's funny because I was so excited for the Mendes/McGregor fight that it overshadowed this fight - and then the Lawler/Rory fight happened :jaw:
I was thinking to myself - how in the world can the main event be better than THAT?!?! This fight that fell off our radars absolutely stole the show. 

I can't say enough about how awesome Rory did and just how close he came. He had Robbie hurt bad. The kid will be a champ one day. 

Now...onto the Ruthless one...
This guy is easily, hands down, the baddest, toughest mother****er in the UFC right now. He got kicked in the head HARD...Repeatedly! He was badly hurt but STILL kept coming! He stuffed every single one of those takedowns with ease, and turned the tables in the final round like the champ that he is. 

Lawler...we're not worthy!! raise01: We're not worthy!! raise01:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Dana called it "the fight of ever"
> 
> I really felt like Robbie was not going to be denied his first title defense and that he would rise to the level of his competition.
> 
> The competition was awesome.raise01:


yeah, Dana also said that Rory is backstage and when asked couldn't say what year it is. He got ****ed up pretty badly... shame on those who said he just quit.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Had to laugh as this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Tough break Rory. Maybe next time you wont quit.





Spite said:


> yeah, Dana also said that Rory is backstage and when asked couldn't say what year it is. He got ****ed up pretty badly... *shame on those who said he just quit.*


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Was cheering for Rory, but I have nothing but respect for Robbie (had he been fighting anyone but Rory I would have been cheering for him.)

Congratulations Robbie. You are an awesome champion. It's going to have to be one mean Mofo that takes that belt away from you.

Rory, If there was a way to lose a fight this was it. Beaten, but only after 5 rounds of a back and forth, heart stopping, display of the _art_ of Martial Arts. The balance of talent and toughness was off for you this fight, but I don't think anyone would complain one bit if there were a Robbie/Rory III.

What a night ... no losers. Every match, every fighter (as much respect for every 'fight loser' as 'fight winner' this night,) live walkouts. Even the refs let the fighters go, stepping in only when really needed.

And as for the judging ... bet that was the easiest job they've ever had. Front row seats to MMA history and all they had to do was some doodling on the score cards between fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> yeah, Dana also said that Rory is backstage and when asked couldn't say what year it is. He got ****ed up pretty badly... shame on those who said he just quit.


He did technically quit though didn't he? Whether you feel he was justified to do so is the only argument.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> He did technically quit though didn't he? Whether you feel he was justified to do so is the only argument.


Depends on the context of the meaning. I've seen a lot of people (not just here) call him a quitter - as in someone who has no heart.

So yes he did technically quit, but he absorbed more punishment than most humans can handle... even MMA fighters. Mendez took a lot less punishment against McGregor before turtling up and waiting for the ref to step in.

There was no shame in going down the way Rory did... what do people want? The first UFC fatality?

Here's the gif from after the fight... He doesn't look like a quitter to me, he looks like someone who has just given 150%


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> I wanted Rory to win so bad and feel if he had tried to finish Robbie in the start of the 4th he might have won, but regardless it was an amazing fight and respect to Robbie.


I'm sooooo happy Robbie beat him up. Rory may have skills but most his fights he fights just like GSP does... and that is a boring point fighter. If he was champion he would be the most boring champion in the history of UFC since GSP. I really really dislike tristar and firas zahabi for producing such boring decision fighters.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There weren't any boring point fighters in that cage.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone else more interested in Diaz/Lawler 2 than Lawler/Hendricks 3?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Great fight, great event top to bottom. Cannot ask for more.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Anyone else more interested in Diaz/Lawler 2 than Lawler/Hendricks 3?


YES! yes yes yes


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn that lip is gnarly!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I noticed that while watching, it didn't even phase the tough bastard.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Damn that lip is gnarly!


Ugh yea that is F'ed up but I'd take it over Rorys face any time. Man that last punch to the nose hurt me just watching it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It's almost like a crazy girlfriend bit it off... Wonder if that will even fix right? It's not like a cut, there is literally a piece missing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> It's almost like a crazy girlfriend bit it off... Wonder if that will even fix right? It's not like a cut, there is literally a piece missing.


No there isn't. His lip is just split and it tore whenever he opened his mouth. Probably just stitches.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Anyone else more interested in Diaz/Lawler 2 than Lawler/Hendricks 3?


Let's see Diaz break his 3 fight losing streak first and then maybe we can talk about this scenario, because right now he is not worthy of going anywhere near the champ. 

I'll admit that the Hendricks/Lawler match up has lost it's appeal a bit and it would be awesome to see another face challenge for the title....but Hendricks is the clear cut #1 contender at this point. 

Maybe if Diaz came back and beat Tyron Woodley or Carlos Condit - which I highly doubt - then we can talk. 

Till then Diaz can go hit the bong some more.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Shame on anyone shaming Rory... What a fight. It's not like he talked shit and didn't come through. He came a lot closer than Hendrix finishing him and he left Robby with a Pacman mouth. I've seen a TON of fights and can't remember the last time I saw two dudes tear each other apart like that. Both these guys are SUPER tough. MAD respect! I'd watch them fight again with out a doubt.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

How can you not love Robbie Lawler?!

I was rooting for Rory ever so slightly and found myself cheering him on when he rocked Robbie in the 3rd but I can't say I wasn't happy when Lawler finished him in the 5th. What a fight. Rory has absolutely nothing to be ashamed of here. the dude took a BEATING and still kept coming forward.

I can't be the only one who has no interest at all in seeing Hendrix get another shot?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, Rory was doing everything right but Robbie seems to go up a gear in the fourth and fifth rounds lately.

I really don't want Lawler vs Hendricks 3.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Great fight, Rory was doing everything right but Robbie seems to go up a gear in the fourth and fifth rounds lately.
> 
> I really don't want Lawler vs Hendricks 3.


This is what I was thinking after the fight as well. Better finish Robbie in the 1st three rounds or you're in trouble. And finishing Robbie isn't exactly the easiest of tasks.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Anyone else more interested in Diaz/Lawler 2 than Lawler/Hendricks 3?


Yep... but i am not as confident of a Diaz win as i have been in the past.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I reckon Nick would beat Lawler and no one else to get the fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> He did technically quit though didn't he? Whether you feel he was justified to do so is the only argument.


He got TKOed, but didn't tap. So I wouldn't call it quitting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rewatched the fight again. I voted for Robbie, but Rory was probably winning 3-1 in my opinion leading to the 5th.

Having a tough chin pays off dividends. I forgot he got wobbled again in the beginning of the 4th after the barrage in the end of the 3rd. Rory's only mistake if anything was that he had to continue the pressure in the 4th. Me thinks he was catching his breath and following his cornerman's advice of not getting reckless. Robbie recovered, stared down and went for the finish in the 5th. One of the few trilogies I don't mind watching even with Robbie leading 2-0.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> He got TKOed, but didn't tap. So I wouldn't call it quitting.


Did you see the fight?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Did you see the fight?


Yes. He (collapsed and) covered up like many fighters do in hope to recover, but he didn't tap.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Yes. He (collapsed and) covered up like many fighters do in hope to recover, but he didn't tap.


Who said he tapped? I said he quit...

Did the force of the shot send him down Were his legs gone? Was he rocked? 

He went down fully by his own accord which = quitting. 




systemdnb said:


> It's not like he talked shit and didn't come through. .


He did try to stare Lawler down at the end of the 4th round though...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> Who said he tapped? I said he quit...
> 
> Did the force of the shot send him down Were his legs gone? Was he rocked?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the notion that Rory quit is absolute BS.

His body gave out. He almost completely passed out due to pain. He didn't quit, his body shut down.

He didn't go out on his own accord. Rory falling down was no different to Chad Mendes going down when McGregor tagged him - infact, Mendes is more of a quitter than Rory ever was in the Lawler fight.

His body rejected the shot Robbie threw at him and he came close to fcking passing out completely.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Sorry, but the notion that Rory quit is absolute BS.
> 
> His body gave out. He almost completely passed out due to pain. He didn't quit, his body shut down.
> 
> ...


Mendes was actually unconscious on the way down.










See? 

Rory got hit, grabbed at his nose, then slowly went down.










This is not me condemning Rory either, He is tough as they come in a detached serial killer kind of way. But technically he quit, just like tapping just before you arm breaks is "technically" quitting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If you think Rory MacDonald quit in that fight you think every single MMA fighter to ever be dropped with a body shot quit as well.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If you think Rory MacDonald quit in that fight you think every single MMA fighter to ever be dropped with a body shot quit as well.


I try to avoid speaking on shit i don't truly know... So i will speak from personal experience, every time in my life where i have gone down from a body shot it was due to a split second decision i made, a decision i regretted after... but i still made the decision, the decision to go down, i still quit.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

People think Rory quit.... what??????????


what?????????????????????????


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Initially like everybody watching I thought he couldn't take it anymore which essentially is what happened. There was however a delayed reaction. I know this feeling...getting kicked in the liver...you're stunned...then you basically either walk it off or go down. Your mind doesn't want to and I know that's what happened to Rory. His nose was already broken...and that shot must have sent some serious after shocks to his brain. After rewatching it again Rory had Robbie on the ropes twice; end of 3rd and early in the 4th. 

If Rory added 10-15 lbs of muscle and was still able to cut which he should then he could maybe take on Hendricks and Robbie and finish. By looking at their physique both Ruthless and Big Rig must be 200+. They can absorb more shots and dish out more than the avg welter weight. 

It's very interesting to note that I'm seeing heart, mental, and chins coming into effect to championship fights now. The intangibles. Both Robbie and Conor were down, but NEVER out. They both absorbed some punishment mainly the former. Conor took some huge elbows that I heard get smashed on his face, chin, and skull. It did not phase him one bit. That is really something. Both continued to charge forward thus disheartening their opponents and finishing them.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I know this feeling...getting kicked in the liver...you're stunned...then you basically either walk it off or go down. Your mind doesn't want to and I know that's what happened to Rory. .


This is exactly what i have been trying... and apparently failing to say for the last 3 pages.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> This is exactly what i have been trying... and apparently failing to say for the last 3 pages.


...No it's not? No Mercy isn't saying Rory quit. His physical ability failed after that shot landed. It's like shoving a knife into yourself slowly. Your mind might say "Yeah, go, do it" but your body won't allow it to happen. Rory didn't stop and think "I've had too much". His nose shattered and his body fell to the floor.

The way Rory puts his hands to his nose and drops is like when someone gets shot and immediately fall and hold the wound, even if in the arm. It's like getting a paper cut and immediately putting your finger in your mouth when as I say it is the most stupid natural reaction ever.

Bottom line, Rory MacDonald didn't quit in this fight. What happened to him as akin to being rocked by a shot. He didn't have the option to stay standing anymore.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...No it's not? No Mercy isn't saying Rory quit. His physical ability failed after that shot landed. It's like shoving a knife into yourself slowly. Your mind might say "Yeah, go, do it" but your body won't allow it to happen. Rory didn't stop and think "I've had too much". His nose shattered and his body fell to the floor.
> 
> The way Rory puts his hands to his nose and drops is like when someone gets shot and immediately fall and hold the wound, even if in the arm. It's like getting a paper cut and immediately putting your finger in your mouth when as I say it is the most stupid natural reaction ever.
> 
> Bottom line, Rory MacDonald didn't quit in this fight. What happened to him as akin to being rocked by a shot. He didn't have the option to stay standing anymore.


Well... i think he did have an option. Can't really say much more without repeating myself.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> This is exactly what i have been trying... and apparently failing to say for the last 3 pages.


I know what you are saying. But surely you understand the problem people have with you using the word "quit" in this case. COnsidering its negative connotations and thinking of other fighters who have actually quit.

For me, it's less quitting and more not being able to overcome a natural reaction. Like wincing or flinching when something flies your way. That late in the fight, considering fatigue and how damaged the nose was, I don't think Rory had many resources to COUNTERACT that natural reaction.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Well... i think he did have an option. Can't really say much more without repeating myself.


So do you think a fighter who gets dropped from a body shot has an option?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait he was dazed and pulled guard as he's trained to do, as every fighter is supposed to do when they're put on wobbly legs. 

What is this "quit" insanity?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So do you think a fighter who gets dropped from a body shot has an option?


Yes.....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Yes.....


Are you saying that when a fighter is dropped to the body, whenever that ends the fight they decided not to go on?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Are you saying that when a fighter is dropped to the body, whenever that ends the fight they decided not to go on?


I should've said "sometimes" Because it's obviously not that black and white, you would have to go by a case by case basis. 

When someone goes down they choose to go down, but that doesn't really matter, everyone has a breaking point.

Its more about whether you choose to get back up that really counts, or at least make an attempt at survival. 

Thats why i respect Matt Brown so much, his true heart is shown when he is dropped with a hard body shot, goes down... on his own accord, then grits his teeth and fights his way back into the fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Thats why i respect Matt Brown so much, his true heart is shown he is dropped with a hard body shot, goes down... on his own accord, then grits his teeth and fights his way back into the fight.


Come on dude, be fair. Rory was proper f*ucked up. How can you say with any confidence that any other fighter in that condition would have fought through it? I would say Rory was at the very limits of what the human body can take.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Come on dude, be fair. Rory was proper f*ucked up. How can you say with any confidence that any other fighter in that condition would have fought through it? I would say Rory was at the very limits of what the human body can take.


I cannot say with confidence... All i can do is guess and wonder.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I cannot say with confidence... All i can do is guess and wonder.


As we all do, my friend. :hug:


----------

